# FBA competitors or others...



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2009)

Helping the NBBQN forum out with an FBA event that is in jeopardy of being canceled...here is the link to the post over on the forum at NBBQN.  If you are near there and would like to compete then hook it up!

http://www.barbecuenews.com/forum/topic ... C_ID=18922


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 27, 2009)

I think you'll see a lot more of this in '09 unfortunately.


----------

